# gamescom 2009: Ticketpreise stehen fest - Ab sofort bestellbar



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2009)

Der Online-Shop der gamescom 2009, Europas neuer Messe für interaktive Unterhaltung, ist ab sofort für Fachbesucher und Publikum geöffnet. Die elektronischen Tickets können direkt nach erfolgreicher Registrierung und Bezahlung auf - gamescom ausgedruckt werden. Damit müssen Sie keinen langen Warteschlangen an der Kasse in Kauf nehmen. 

Ferner ist die Karte im Vorkauf bis zu 25 Prozent günstiger und dient gleichzeitig als Fahrausweis im öffentlichen Personennahverkehr des Verkehrsverbundes Rhein-Sieg (VRS) und des VRR (Verkehrsverbund Rhein-Ruhr). Bereits ab 6 Euro können Sie die Premiere der gamescom vom 20.-23.08.2009 in Köln erleben. Es folgen die Preise in der Übersicht. 

*Donnerstag, 20.08. oder Freitag, 21.08.2009* 
Tageskarte: 10,00 Euro im VVK und 12,50 Euro an der Tageskasse 
Tageskarte ermäßigt: 6,00 Euro im VVK und 8,00 Euro an der Tageskasse 
Dauerkarte: 29,00 Euro im VVK und 31,00 Euro an der Tageskasse 
Tageskarte Kind (7-12 Jahre) an der Tageskasse 5,50 Euro 
Tageskarte Eltern an der Tageskasse für 10,00 Euro 
Familienticket an der Tageskasse 20,00 Euro 
Abendkarte (ab 16 Uhr, nur Do.-Sa.) für 6,50 Euro 

*Samstag, 22.08. oder Sonntag 23.08.2009* 
Tageskarte: 13,50 Euro im VVK 15,00 Euro an der Tageskasse 
Tageskarte ermäßigt: 9,00 Euro im VVK und 12,50 Euro an der Tageskasse 
Dauerkarte: 29,00 Euro im VVK und 31,00 Euro an der Tageskasse 
Tageskarte Kind (7-12 Jahre) an der Tageskasse 5,50 Euro 
Tageskarte Eltern an der Tageskasse 10,00 Euro 
Familienticket an der Tageskasse 20,00 Euro 
Abendticket an der Tageskasse 6,50 Euro


----------



## Fransen (27. April 2009)

Ich bin dabei.

Endlich mal eine Messe in meiner Umgebung.


----------



## moddingfreaX (27. April 2009)

Bis dahin ist das PCGHX Shirt mit Nickname auch noch bestellt.
Luxus: 5 Minuten Bahnfahrt und ich bin da. Werde wohl Freitag bis Sonntag dort sein und euch am PCGH Stand auf die Finger schauen. 
Gibts auch Ermäßigung für PCGH Mitglieder?


----------



## Gast1666645802 (28. April 2009)

Hmm, naja. Das erste was ich für mich registriert habe, ist eine nette Preissteigerung bei den Tickets.


----------



## kotg (28. April 2009)

Weiß einer ob Blizzard auf der GC sein wird?


----------



## Fabian (30. April 2009)

@ModdingfreakXas mit der ermäßigung habe ich mich auch schon gefragt

Luxus:20 min zugfahrt


----------



## Zeph4r (5. August 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist das PCGHX Shirt mit Nickname auch noch bestellt.
> Luxus: 5 Minuten Bahnfahrt und ich bin da. Werde wohl Freitag bis Sonntag dort sein und euch am PCGH Stand auf die Finger schauen.
> Gibts auch Ermäßigung für PCGH Mitglieder?


Jo bestimmt wenn du mit deinem T-Shirt kommst denn wirst du so günstig wie nie dort Eingelassen...........
lol


----------



## Lindt (11. August 2009)

Es gibt bei der Gamescom doch bestimmt auch so Aktionen für kostenlose Tickets, oder? Aber gibts die auch für die Pressetickets für Mittwoch?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (11. August 2009)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Bis dahin ist das PCGHX Shirt mit Nickname auch noch bestellt.



Und ich bin das Opfer mit dem sehr markanten Sonic-Shirt 

Werde wohl Freitag, wahrscheinlich eher Samstag da sein. Habe ich verdammtes Glück, sind beide Tage gebucht.


----------



## Webstyler (12. August 2009)

Werde wohl auch hinfahren sind zwar 3 Stunden fahrt mit dem Auto aber gratis kann man das ja mal machen.


----------



## hayabusa1300 (17. August 2009)

Wenn ich mir im Internet eine Karte vorbestelle, muss ich mich dann auf einen Tag festlegen? Oder könnte ich dann wählen ob ich DO oder FR dahingehe, sind ja dieselbe Preisklasse.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (17. August 2009)

hayabusa1300 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir im Internet eine Karte vorbestelle, muss ich mich dann auf einen Tag festlegen? Oder könnte ich dann wählen ob ich DO oder FR dahingehe, sind ja dieselbe Preisklasse.




Du musst dich entscheiden. Es gibt eine Karte jeweils für Samstag und Sonntag getrennt und eine "für Donnerstag oder Freitag"


----------

